# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Mua phấn hoa mật ong ở đâu

## taimaimaipro

Phấn hoa mật ong là gì ?


phấn hoa mật ong tphcm

mua sữa ong chúa ở đâu tại tphcm

mua mật ong rừng ở đâu


Phấn hoa mật ong bản chất là những tế bào sinh sản giống đực của các loài hoa, là sản phẩm thiên nhiên được con ong siêng năng thu lượm từ nhụy hoa, có giá trị dinh dưỡng rất cao, thậm chí còn hơn cả các thực phẩm như sữa, trứng… Phấn hoa mật ong là những tế bào sinh sản giống đực của các loài hoa Thành phần phấn hoa mật ong : Thành phần của phấn hoa rất phức tạp, phụ thuộc vào nhiều nhân tố như chủng loại phấn, điều kiện địa lý, khí hậu…, trong đó có chứa chừng 12-20% nước, 20-25% protein, 13% acid amin, 25-48% carbon hydrat, 1-20% lipid, 27 loại chất khoáng như K, Ca, Na, P, Mg, S, Cu, Fe, Zn, Mn, Ti, Ni, Si, Cl… và 11 loại vitamin như B1, B2, B3, B6, C, A, D, E, P, K… Ngoài ra, trong phấn hoa còn có khá nhiều loại men và các chất có hoạt tính sinh vật học rất hữu ích cho thân. Tác dụng của phấn hoa mật ong Theo y học cựu truyền, phấn hoa vị ngọt, tính bình, có công dụng tư bổ cường tráng, ích khí dưỡng huyết, bổ thận điều tinh, thường dùng cho những trường hợp tâm tỳ suy nhược, thận tinh bất túc miêu tả bằng các triệu chứng như mệt mỏi rời rã, canh cánh bực bội, hoa mắt chóng mặt, mất ngủ, hay quên, ăn kém, suy giảm tình dục, đau lưng mỏi gối, liệt dương di tinh, xuất tinh sớm, tiểu đêm nhiều lần, muộn con, tắt kinh sớm… Y thư cổ ‘Thần nông bản thảo kinh’ cho rằng nếu dùng phấn hoa lâu ngày có thể làm cho thân thể trở nên nhẹ nhàng, khí lực sung mãn và trẻ lâu, sống thọ.  – Cao huyết áp, xơ vữa động mạch  – Đái tháo đường  – Rối loạn Lipit máu  – Viêm gan, bệnh về gan  – Ung thư, hỗ trợ điều trị trong tuổi hoá trị  – Bệnh đường tiêu hoá (dạ dày, ruột…)  – Viêm tiền liệt, u phì đại tiền liệt tuyến  – Parkinson (run tuỳ thuộc, giảm trí nhớ…)  – Liệt dương, suy giảm dục tình  – vô cơ  -Hội chứng tiền mãn kinh  – Đau đầu, rối loạn tiền đình  – Bệnh võng mạc, suy giảm nhãn lực  – Lao lực   Phán hoa mật ong có nhiều tác dụng   Cách dùng và để ý khi dùng: Thường dùng phấn hoa ong bằng cách ăn thiên nhiên, có thể trộn với mật ong hoặc pha với nước sôi để uống, ngâm rượu để dùng. Mỗi ngày dùng khoảng 5gr (uống 2-3 lần/ngày), trẻ nít nên cho dùng với liều lượng thấp hơn so với của người lớn, vào khoảng 2 – 3gr/ mỗi ngày. Sau vài ngày dùng phấn hoa ong  đều đặn, sẽ thấy ăn cơm ngon hơn, vì phấn hoa kích thích mọi chức năng, đặc biệt là kích thích dịch vị, tạo cảm giác thèm ăn, là tiền đề bình phục cho mọi chức năng, bộ phận khác. Với trẻ mỏ có thể dùng dưới dạng nấu lẫn với bột hoặc cháo. Cho đến nay, ý kiến về liều lượng dùng phấn hoa mỗi ngày cũng chưa thật sự hợp nhất. phần nhiều cho rằng ở người trưởng thành tối đa nên dùng từ 5-10g, con nít thì giảm bớt liều, mỗi ngày từ 2-3g. trọng điểm nghiên cứu ong Trung ương khuyên nên dùng mỗi lần từ 1-2 thìa cà phê, mỗi ngày 2 lần. Nói chung, mỗi ngày nên dùng chừng 5g là vừa phải, chia uống 2-3 lần. Bảo quản Dùng phấn hoa phải biết cách bảo quản nếu không thì chất lượng sẽ giảm dần. Tốt nhất nên mua ở những cơ sở chế biến có đủ các trang bị để làm khô triệt để, diệt được hết vi khuẩn và trứng côn trùng. Khi mua về, sau mỗi lần dùng, cần đóng nắp lọ thật chặt và để trong tủ lạnh. Cũng có thể dùng mật ong hoặc đường trắng để bảo quản, người ta thường trộn đều phấn hoa với đường theo tỷ lệ 2/1 rồi cho vào lọ, nén chặt, phủ lên trên một lớp đường dày từ 10-15 cm, bịt kín miệng lọ, để ở nơi thoáng mát và khô ráo.  

Read more at: http://ihph.org.vn/tac-dung-cua-phan...biet-5497.html

----------

